# Zeigt her eure Steam Weihnachtsaktion Ausbeute 2011



## Rolk (2. Januar 2012)

Der Sale ist jetzt ja weitestgehend vorbei, also dachte ich mir wäre ein entsprechender "Erfolgs" Thread passend. 
 Wo habt ihr überall zugeschlagen und wie zufrieden wart ihr mit dem Sale? 


Ich mache den Anfang:

-Space Pirates and Zombies
-Dawn of War II
-Company of Heroes Complete
-Hard Reset
-Portal 2
-Bunch of Heroes
-Defense Grid You Monster DLC

Alles in allem habe ich nur ca. 26 € verpulvert. Insgesamt war der Sale ok, richtige Kracher waren finde ich aber nicht dabei.

Edit:
Ganz vergessen: 
-X3 Terran War Pack


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

- Hitman Pack(ohne Contracts)
- CS:S Pack
- Super Meat Boy
- GTA Complete Pack
- GMOD

Das war mein erste Sale, ich bin damit erst auf den "STEAM"-Geschmack gekommen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## beren2707 (2. Januar 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky: 2,49€
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat: 3,49€
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic: 2,49€
Day of Defeat Source: umsonst .

8,47€ gesamt, weniger als ich befürchtet habe; lag allerdings auch daran, dass ich viele Spiele aus dem Sale schon hatte....vlt. kauf ich mir ja noch SS: HD Gold Edition. Ich fand den diesjährigen Sale ganz okay, echte Kracherangebote waren es (diesmal) für mich persönlich aber nur wenige.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> (...)


 Da fällt mir ein... Ich habe von STEAM ja auch noch den Trainsimulator 2012 geschenkt bekommen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2012)

Hab nen 10er ausgegeben und mir X3 TC + AP geholt 



> Da fällt mir ein... Ich habe von STEAM ja auch noch den Trainsimulator 2012 geschenkt bekommen


Oh ja tolles Spiel wa?  Ich sag nur:"Ah und es ruckelt mit 9Fps... naja.."


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

Das weiß ich noch:
VVVVV
Shogun DLC´s
GTA  (alle Teile die es gab)
Magicka
Half-life Complete
Limbo
Hoard
Filght Control HD
Alle S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Teile 
The Witcher
Commander Keen
Hitmann (auch alle Teile)
Metro 2033
Just Cause 1/2
Super Meat Boy

The Bindings of Isaac  (wurde mir gegfitet (aber nicht von steam)


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Januar 2012)

Beat Hazard
TF2 Items aus dem Rest der Steam Wallet (gehört aber eigentlich nicht zum Sale)
->Insgesamt 5€

Erhandelt:
Trine
CSS für nen Freund

Wer war vernünftiger?


----------



## jensi251 (2. Januar 2012)

Also

Portal 2
Terraria
X3 Gold Pack (X3 reunion, Terran Conflict, Albion Prelude)


----------



## CriZ (2. Januar 2012)

id Software Pack
STALKER Clear Sky
The Polynomial
Audiosurf
Hard Reset
Renegade Ops
Batman AA
Demolition Inc
X3 Gold 2011
Beat Hazard Complete
Worms Reloaded
Bulletstorm
Bastion
Rock of Ages
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II - Complete Pack
Space Pirates and Zombies
Section 8: Prejudice
Empire and Napoleon: Total War - Game of the Year Edition
Medieval II: Total War Complete Pack
Flight Control HD
Universe Sandbox
Command and Conquer: Tiberium Wars
Civ V GOTY
Civ V Korea/Wonders DLC Combo
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic 
Portal 2

War ein guter Sale


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2012)

War nicht soviel wie erst gedacht aber reicht ja auch

- Bioshock2
- OF Dragon Rising und Red River
- Dota 2 ( Geschenk)
- Left 4 Dead 2
- Endwar
- H.A.W.X.2
- Worms
- X3 AP

reicht auch für die nächste Zeit


----------



## Gast1324 (2. Januar 2012)

Orcs Must Die! - Lost Adventures DLC
Orcs Must Die! - Artifacts of Power DLC
Hitman Collection
Grid
Dungeon Defenders
Machinarium
Bulletstorm
Beat Hazard
Rock of Ages
Holiday Sale 2011 Gift: Day of Defeat: Source
Blur
Limbo
Mass Effect 2
Torchlight
Holiday Sale 2011 Gift: Dogfighter
Magicka: The Stars Are Left


upsi  sind irgendwie viel geworden


----------



## nick9999 (2. Januar 2012)

Mass effect 1&2
Portal 2


----------



## mkay87 (2. Januar 2012)

Ausbeute:

*Gekauft:*

ArcaniA: Fall of Setarrif
Bastion
Blur
Bulletstorm
Cities In Motion: German Cities
Fable Franchise
Grotesque Tactics 1 and 2 Pack
LEGO Batman
Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012
Deck Pack 1
Men of War: Assault Squad 
Operation Flashpoint Complete
Prince of Persia
Puzzle Agent 2
Railworks 3: TS2012 + Horseshoe Curve
Rock of Ages
Sam and Max: Seasons 1-3
Solar 2
Space Pirates and Zombies(SPAZ)
The Sherlock Holmes Collection
Theatre of War Collection
Theatre of War 3: Korea
Two Tribes Pack
Total War: Shogun 2 - Blood Pack DLC
Total War: SHOGUN 2 - Rise of the Samurai DLC
Universe Sandbox
Xotic
X-SuperBox

*Getradet (kostenlos):*

Altitude
APOX
Arcania: Gothic 4
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Bunch Of Heroes
CivCity: Rome
Dangerous Waters
Disciples II Gold
Farming Simulator 2011
FlatOut 
Global Ops: Commando Libya
Glowfish
Lightfish
Luxor: 5th Passage
Men of War: Vietnam
Nail'd
Penny Arcade Combo Pack
Plain Sight
Rig 'n' Roll
Risen
Shadow Harvest 
Space Empires V
The First Templar
The Void
Two Worlds II
Tiny Bang Story
Vegas - Make It Big
World Basketball Manager 2010
Worms Crazy Golf
Worms Ultimate Mayhem

Budget: 75€ (rund)
Ausgegeben: 74,15€

Ich glaube so langsam müsste ich über 500 Spiele in Steam haben ^^


----------



## Daniel S. (3. Januar 2012)

-Homefront 4,99€
-Dark Void Zero 0,89€


----------



## Micha77 (3. Januar 2012)

Ausgaben : 75€
Geholt habe ich mir:
C&C Red Alert 3
Connter Strike 1.6
Dead Space
Dirt 3
Dungeon Defenders
GTA San Andreas
Hitman Blood Money
Portal 2
Star Wars Empire at War Gold
Shogun 2
Warhammer 40.000 Dawn of War 2-Retribution.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Januar 2012)

- World of Goo

Ein kleines, aber tolles Spiel!


----------

